# Best cheap toy around....video



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

This was Tucker last night in the kitchen. By far his favorite toy to play with. Watch him hide it at the end. It gets a bit dark for a few seconds when he went into breakfast room toward the end of video. He gets so mad at these things....:grin2:


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I can't view the video - is it set for public or private?


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

It says this video is private.


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

It says public....my other one worked...Try this.. SORRY!!! :smile2:


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

M&J said:


> It says public....my other one worked...Try this.. SORRY!!! :smile2:


That one works. Tucker is a little doll. Does he have a flavor preference? :laugh2:


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Great video! Tucker is so cute! Emmie loves playing with empty plastic water bottles too.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

So darn cute. I never thought of that, I am going to try it.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Nino loves his water bottles. I like the ones that are too big for him to fit his mouth around; he has to do a little problem solving to find the opening which he can carry it by. I will also put treats or kibble in it every now and then. Cheapest toy around!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

A plastic bottle is one of Willow's favorites too! Very cute video.


----------



## Valiere (Nov 24, 2015)

Awww, they love bottles! Look at it roll!


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

Between the crackling of the plastic and the frustration of trying to pin it down...they love it. He really gets crazy sometimes and takes it all the way from the back of the house into the family room and through the kitchen out into the tiki bar. I can't film him when he is going that fast.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

M&J said:


> Between the crackling of the plastic and the frustration of trying to pin it down...they love it.


Oh yes......the crackling! That drives me nuts after awhile! There are toys with a pocket where you stuff the water bottle. Still crackles though!

Pet Supplies : Pet Squeak Toys : Outward Hound Kyjen 32056 Bottle Buddies Dog Plush Chew Toys Water Bottle, Large, Multicolor : Amazon.com


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Very sweet video of Tucker!


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Oh yes......the crackling! That drives me nuts after awhile! There are toys with a pocket where you stuff the water bottle. Still crackles though!
> 
> Pet Supplies : Pet Squeak Toys : Outward Hound Kyjen 32056 Bottle Buddies Dog Plush Chew Toys Water Bottle, Large, Multicolor : Amazon.com


That's totally cool....he would go crazy over that. Thanks!!!:grin2:


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Too cute. Rudy has a stuffed cow that basically is stuffed with a water bottle.


----------



## Pfellows (Dec 22, 2015)

Charlie likes the water bottles too but I put them in a sock


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

My guys love bottles too! Especially Kodi. I'm outside enjoying the deck after a LONG day of gardening, but when I go in, I'll try to find a photo of him with his 1 gallon milk jugs as a baby. He LOVED them!!! Now we have this big fleece chicken "skin" that goes over the milk bottle and makes it last a LITTLE longer! 😉


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

He actually hid it behind the vase, that was so adorable! :smile2:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh! I forgot to post Kodi's "bottle pictures" as a puppy!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Tucker is the cutest! Funny vid!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Pfellows said:


> Charlie likes the water bottles too but I put them in a sock


Great idea! Going to do this for our trip next week.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Just love him!😊


----------

